# Delay recommendations?



## PBWilson1970 (Nov 10, 2021)

I was going through my parts bins and realized that I have an extra PT2399 chip that needs a home. I did some poking around on the different delay projects, listened to clips on youtube and still don't know which one to decide on.

Anyone have a favorite circuit? I've got regular delay covered with a PT-80 I built a long time ago and I have a couple other delay pedals (Digitech and Line6). Maybe something a little bit on the wild side would be fun. Can you get "regular" delay function from the more out-there pedals? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 10, 2021)

I think Line 6 has quite a few delays covered (depending on what Line 6 device you are referring to).  There is a pcb based on the Death by Audio Echo Dream II at pcbguitarmania.  That would get you the weird and unique delay category.  Their PCBs are a bit more expensive (especially since in British Pounds).  

In terms of projects here, Magnetron is a tape based delay that uses the 2399.  There was a recent post of a build with an oscillation mod that sounded pretty cool.


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 10, 2021)

Chalumeau - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to MidFi Clari(not) Fuzz Version




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 10, 2021)

Magnetron is epic. My favorite delay build so far.


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 10, 2021)

Dark Rift is a great modulated delay but the magnetron is also a great option for simpler delay


----------



## spi (Nov 10, 2021)

I'll let you know next week...  I've got both the Magnatron and a Cataclysm on my "workbench".  Both pcbs are populated and soldered but I haven't had a chance to box them up--hopefully this weekend I will.


----------



## daeg (Nov 10, 2021)

The Mad Professor Deep Blue Delay scratched the itch for me. Very simple, but nails the '3-knob Delay' thing.

https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/seabed/


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 10, 2021)

I’ve build both the magnetron and dark rift,  both are great delays that are similar but the dark rift definitely gets more wild and if you did the oscillation momentary switch mod the dark rift could go from slap back to super crazyness on demand


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Nov 11, 2021)

So many decisions!
Ultimately I think the Magnetron makes the most sense. Thanks for the suggestions and info.


----------



## spi (Nov 13, 2021)

I just finished building the Magnetron today, and I think you're making a good choice.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Nov 13, 2021)

The Sagan delay is pretty cool, it's a bit of a hard build and you need a total of 3 pt2399 chips, but I really like it. Also you really need to build it in a 1590xx enclosure, I built mine in a 1590bbs but the foot switches are waaaaay to close to the knobs and toggles.









						Sagan Delay V2.1 PCB - Carcharias Effects – Build Your Own Pedal!
					

The Sagan Delay V2.1 PCB emulates the Roland Space Echo, featuring three delay lines, treble and bass controls, and built-in LFO.




					carchariaseffects.com
				




Unfortunately it's out of stock at the moment :/


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 13, 2021)

Bobbyd67 said:


> The Sagan delay is pretty cool, it's a bit of a hard build and you need a total of 3 pt2399 chips, but I really like it. Also you really need to build it in a 1590xx enclosure, I built mine in a 1590bbs but the foot switches are waaaaay to close to the knobs and toggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was reading the build doc yesterday. It calls for a 1590c


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Nov 13, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I was reading the build doc yesterday. It calls for a 1590c


Yep in a 1590c you won't have to bend your electro caps like I had to for the bbs, but the footprint is the same :/ your foot switch is still way to close to the rest of the hardware.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 13, 2021)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Yep in a 1590c you won't have to bend your electro caps like I had to for the bbs, but the footprint is the same :/ your foot switch is still way to close to the rest of the hardware.


I see what you mean now. Hmm. Does a 1590xx have enough depth? I happen to have an extra already


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Nov 14, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I see what you mean now. Hmm. Does a 1590xx have enough depth? I happen to have an extra already


The 1590xx is a weeeee bit taller than my 1590bbs build so yeah it's definitely possible but you will still have to bend those electro caps on the second PCB. There's a vid on a 2.0 build with awesome led triggered by the different head switches in a 1590xx


----------



## bowanderror (Nov 15, 2021)

I love the Mid-Fi Clari(not), especially with the Fuzz Lift switch (can't remember if the Chalumeau has that, but it's easy to retrofit either way). The delay time is very reactive to your playing dynamics and allows for some really cool sounds across the control range.

My current favorite delay is the Madbean Dirtbaby, which is a PT2399 version of the Deluxe Memory Man. The delays sound fantastically analog, and the modulation is unlike any other PT2399 delay I've built. It's quite a complex & large circuit, although it doesn't come anywhere near that of the Sagan Delay


----------



## finebyfine (Nov 15, 2021)

daeg said:


> The Mad Professor Deep Blue Delay scratched the itch for me. Very simple, but nails the '3-knob Delay' thing.
> 
> https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/seabed/



The voicing on this is absolutely beautiful. I built one as a commission and the second I boxed it up and turned it on I ordered a board for myself.


----------



## blackhatboojum (Nov 15, 2021)

I’ve built both the magnetron and seabed but, still can’t decide which one I like better.  I’m constantly swapping them out.  I run my effects in the front of a dirty amp and I’ve noticed that the seabed is a little quieter.  Less hiss and chip noise vs. the magnetron.  The modulation on the magnetron seems to allow it to blend with the amp dirt on the repeats better though.  At least in my experience.


----------

